

SF hackers: A hackathon to fix the muni system - wong
http://hattery.com/reroute

======
wong
It seems like a good way to improve the public transit.

"reroute/sf is a hackathon on October 19-21, 2012 to improve transportation in
San Francisco with technological innovation. Engine Advocacy, Hattery,
Mozilla, Google Maps, the Mayor's Office, General Assembly and the SFMTA are
calling all engineers, designers, and business folk to join us at The Hattery
(414 Brannan) to make San Francisco a better place. The top teams will receive
a total of over $10,000 in prizes, and work with the City to make their
innovations real."

------
Super_luigi
Good stuff - and good prizes

------
danparham
Super rad

------
andyku
awesome

